# Entered wrong data in eMedical Client



## amlg (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,

I lodged a 189 visa a week ago and today while filling the eMedical information for my daughter I mistakenly entered a wrong date. 

My daughter was hospitalized for 2 days for a viral fever from 22-Jun-2014 to 24-Jun-2014. But I had mistakenly entered the from date as 22-Jun-2013 (In the details box where it asks if you've ever been hospitalized). She was actually born on 06-July-2013.

Now it looks like she was in hospital for 1 year + 2 days - starting even before birth !

Will this honest mistake create any issues ? Or can this be corrected while doing the medical or do I have send another form informing this ?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

amlg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged a 189 visa a week ago and today while filling the eMedical information for my daughter I mistakenly entered a wrong date.
> 
> ...


Not sure about your country, but in India one doesn't have to fill any form for medicals. Everything is filled by doctor on the web portal. I never came across any such form which was to be filled by me. There used to be days when we did fill physical forms though.


----------



## amlg (Jul 26, 2014)

I was referring to the questionnaire that you get when you click the "organize your medical..." link.

If you click yes to any of the questions it gives you a little text box to enter the details like hospitalization dates etc...


----------



## amlg (Jul 26, 2014)

If anyone had to face a similar situation, here's what I did,


I submitted a form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers stating the error and it was an honest mistake where I typed 2013 instead of 2014.
When I went to the medicals, the doctor did not even notice the mistake on the form - anyway I carried a copy of the form 1023 to the medicals as well - just to be safe - but did not show it to the doctor.

The case office did not ask anything about that either and I got a direct grant.

But in my case the error was a clear typing mistake. So I cannot tell exactly if it'll work out for everyone. May be you could call DIBP and ask.


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I added my father as a non-migrating dependent member in my application.

For him, under "organize your medical..." for one question asking about diabetes I mentioned yes and filled the text box with his diabetes details like taking prescribed medicine (but no medicine information)

For the last question ("Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication....), I unfortunately missed that question and marked as NO. 

When I reached hospital to under go medical examination I asked my father to carry the medicines he is taking for diabetes.

During medical examination the doctor noticed this and he manually corrected the answer to YES from NO and entered the medicine names in to the form (print out).

But this information is not updated in the eMedical client.

So my question is will this be okay to not making any changes in the eMedical form now and everything will go smoothly (particularly on this part) or I need to do something to provide the correct information to DIBP .

If that is required and there is a way please let me know, as am worried that this will not affect my application in any way.


----------

